

Whale makes human like sounds - Listen to the audio clip. - momma-joe
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-20026938

======
mratzloff
This is hilarious, and really impressive.

"Der der der-der derrr der der-der!"

I think the whale's just making fun of us.

